# Is anyone else's Resident Services very close to their airport?



## Fawning

I'm having trouble decorating my entrance because the resident services is so close to the airport.

I've put a pic of my map just so yous can get an idea!

does anyone else have this problem? if you do, how have you designed your entrance?


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Yepppp same. And it's off center. I just kind of put up some lamps and made a path. I had hones and trees by it for a while. I found palm trees and those shell fountains to be cute and not too bad with space. I even added a little seating area with a table oven and clock for a bit. 
I think due to closeness I focus in decor not terraforming.


----------



## Fawning

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Yepppp same. And it's off center. I just kind of put up some lamps and made a path. I had hones and trees by it for a while. I found palm trees and those shell fountains to be cute and not too bad with space. I even added a little seating area with a table oven and clock for a bit.
> I think due to closeness I focus in decor not terraforming.


Yours sounds very cute. I might do the same with the lamps and make a small path. Mines off centre too so the path will have to be diagonal hahaha. I've came to terms I wont be able to do anything big and fancy like the waterfalls or a little river! I guess I'll just have to do some trial and error!


----------



## stiney

Mine is probably about twice the distance as yours is so I do have more breathing room.

For yours, I would try paving the space up to and maybe around the plaza (either the arched stone because I loff it or the brick to look more matchy) and make the entrance look like an extension of the plaza, and add park benches and some trees, maybe a fountain, so that the whole area is like one section. Photos of Copley Square in Boston might help inspire you--the open grassy area/paved section in front of the Trinity Church in the square sort of take the place of the resident services plaza with the town hall as the church, and then there's benches and fountains and trees and flowers around those areas. You could do stalls or the fortune cookie cart from the PC items, too, the farmer's market there in the summer is around the edges and there's often a hot dog vendor.


----------



## Mairen

This was one of the main reasons I ended up resetting my original file. Once I unlocked terraforming, I realized just how much I hated the location of that plaza (so close to the airport, yet so off-centered). I was struggling a lot to come up with any way of decorating up that area. Some people might like the challenge though, and I'm sure there's some really nice things that people came up with to tie that area together. I couldn't get past that creative-block myself though, and I'm much happier with my new map where there's much more space between the airport and plaza.


----------



## JKDOS

Mine is similar to yours, but is a few spaces higher. Even to me, there seems to be a small amount of room between the airport and RS.


----------



## AccfSally

Yes, mines is close and I'm right now trying to make it look nice.
I might have to move my buildings again.


----------



## xara

mine is! it’s not super close but it’s still in the same area. i have a sign outside of the airport, two fountains and bush fencing around my rs - my entrance isn’t anything grand but i like it so far lol


----------



## Aliya

Mine's pretty close too (however I reset mine recently to get the Resident Services and Airport Dock lined up), but there was enough space to put a fountain with a pattern around it. I would have liked it to be a bit further back, but this map had everything else I wanted so I was willing to compromise. I'm likely going to change it sometime in the future if I get inspired to do something different.


----------



## Lavamaize

Wow that is close. Mine is about double the distance.


----------



## Lazaros

my airport has around the same distance to my res. services as yours - and is also off center. i managed with the parts so far, but considering i want to change a few things, i'll have to figure out what to do bc it's really just ... so close. i can't even terraform much at the airport 'cause i'd like to keep my villagers on that part and oof. not keen on starting over, and even though i was aware of it, i just *really* wish we could move res. services.


----------



## Soigne

mine's pretty close, too. and it's one square to the right of my airport, which makes things infuriatingly difficult.


----------



## Foxtrot422

Mine is so close to the airport it took me several hours to design it to what i liked





.
 I actually just made a straight path across and added some trees and benches. plus a little craft station to the left! I lined the sides of my entrance with flowers and I'm happy with it! I have pictures for reference because I'm bad at describing things. Don't mind Antonio is the second picture!


----------



## Luxen

Mine's pretty close as well, which means that I can't do some of the neat fenced pathway entrances (either with a small plaza or some other sort of stop area on the way/between splitting pathways) because of it. I just put a tiny waterfall and Nook's Cranny along the way; I still don't know what to do with the rest of the surrounding area though.


----------



## kirbbys

My friend's island is like this, they have an 'We're open' sign in front of the airport, and past that is a 'rest area' with vending machines and a bench! They have some trees lining the way as well, I love it.


----------



## Tasuot

Yes mine is close, I only now just realized what am I supposed to do to connect the Airport to Resident Services   

I'm loving this discussion though, it's giving me ideas! I was thinking of just making stepping steps leading up to RS from the Airport. That, or following what the user above me has done, and making a straight path across and working around the Airport.


----------



## hzl

yea mines like right in front but about ten/eleven spaces back
at the moment I have two flower patches on either side of a pathway from the airport to the plaza and bordered it with fences and dotted a couple of streetlamps along it.

I'm basically using the resident services as my generic plaza area and have 2 paths leading off left and right to the rest of my town


----------



## Celinalia

same and it low-key annoys me now oof


----------



## dizzy bone

My town hall is right in front of the airport. I originally searched for a map with this layout but later came to hate it after finding it super difficult to landscape, mainly because of how the town hall plot size and door are not centred to the airport docks :' ( Anyways, I finally found a way around it that I'm happy with. My main issue with town hall's exterior was that it didn't fit the more asian-feel I was going for (pls bring back zen exterior remodels ). The left side of the map is a very zen old-town feel while the right side is a newer feel. So what I did was I literally slapped two giant cliffs in front of the town hall to partially cover it from view. The road forces you to go either left or right of the cliff, making the separation of those two areas more apparent.






This is what my map looks like with the two cliffs in front.





This is what the cliff landscaping looks like. Both cliffs are basically mirrors of each other.

Edit/ Here's a view of both of the cliffs together with the road straight to town hall


----------



## kyrynbunni

My Resident Services is very close to my airport as well. It took a while of deciding how I wanted it to look but this is how I've decorated it for right now:


I've been going with a fairytale kind of theme for my island, and you can see resident services to the left side just above the hedges. It's added a lot of atmosphere and I really like it. :3 Still a work in progress as I'm planning to add more.


----------



## Sara?

Airi-chan said:


> My Resident Services is very close to my airport as well. It took a while of deciding how I wanted it to look but this is how I've decorated it for right now:
> View attachment 250805
> 
> I've been going with a fairytale kind of theme for my island, and you can see resident services to the left side just above the hedges. It's added a lot of atmosphere and I really like it. :3 Still a work in progress as I'm planning to add more.



Lovely path  . BTW Is it still possible to get this furniture ( glowing mushroom ) or was it from a special event ?


----------



## Bcat

lucia123 said:


> Lovely path  . BTW Is it still possible to get this furniture ( glowing mushroom ) or was it from a special event ?


Pretty sure that's a southern hemisphere thing. You get them in the fall, like cherry blossoms.


----------



## Mieiki

I like that it's close to my airport, but... *it's not centered oof*


----------



## Ruby Rose

Wow those ARE really close! Mine's pretty far back comparatively.


----------



## deerprongs

Those are insanely close! Mine is actually right against the beach which I thought was unique, so I deliberately chose that map! Previously I had issues with getting it too close to my airport, and it was difficult to do much; I love where my resident services is now!


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Mine's close and off-centered and this is how it looks so far





It's wip and underdetailed rn, but I think it looks alright, might replace the ponds with some pine trees, the airport is just a few tiles offscreen :3


----------



## sally.

mine is pretty close and i wish i had more space to landscape a nice entrance like i've seen a lot of people do! it makes me wanna restart sometimes but i tried my best to make it work


----------



## Sara?

Bcat said:


> Pretty sure that's a southern hemisphere thing. You get them in the fall, like cherry blossoms.



Cant wait fall!!!! hahahaha and we still have to go through summer


----------



## Nooblord

Wow, so many amazing entrances in this thread, even with the limitations you were faced with. I feel I got suuuper lucky with my map, so I commend everyone who was able to make their RS placement work. Well done


----------



## fakemuseum

I’d build a waterfall in front of the airport. That will disconnect the gap between them and now you can design your own path to the resident center


----------



## Rave

Mine's about 7 tiles in front of it as well. Was really frustrating when I wanted to do a cool waterfall entrance, but I redid some things! I've just put the shops next to it, sand in front of it, and fenced it off like a boardwalk kind of thing before you enter the 'main' island! For town halls like that, I think it's best to just make the entrance more horizontal than vertical.


----------



## Altyran

Yes, my airport and resident services are very close to each other. I have no idea what I’m going to do but I hate it so much.


----------



## kyrynbunni

lucia123 said:


> Lovely path  . BTW Is it still possible to get this furniture ( glowing mushroom ) or was it from a special event ?


they're a fall item, i was able to get the recipe from a friend in the southern hemisphere :3 but its also possible to time travel to november and grab the recipe from a balloon c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Mine is quite close, but it's off to the right of it a little. I was too excited to start playing the game as soon as it came out, so I didn't pay attention to maps or reset my island.


----------



## EpicDoodle

mine's pretty close to the airport, but with just enough space for me to create a "double" plaza of sorts ?? it's hard to explain but here's an image:



I just put a fountain surrounded by some benches in that area :') my only gripe is that it's slightly off centered but oh well;;;


----------



## Mairen

The creativeness you guys are displaying with the limited space is very inspiring!


----------



## nyanicat

Yes! Mine is stupid close to the airport and I really regret it, but it's too late for me to start over now so I have to live with it :/ Still trying to find a way to decorate it so I hate it less.


----------



## Aardbei

Soigne said:


> mine's pretty close, too. and it's one square to the right of my airport, which makes things infuriatingly difficult.



Same but on the left 

So, after seeing this thread I finally decided to arrange this area.

I made a diagonal path to the right leading to a workbench, and then to the left in order to arrive right in front of the town hall entrance 
And then I put a tree and I made a little cliff on the right, trying to hide the town hall from the airport, so nobody could tell at first glance it's not centered


----------



## astermallow

mine is RIGHT in front of the airport (like you can basically see the doors just by standing there), and it's _one _tile off center. like, I don't need it to be perfectly centered if it wasn't visible right from the airport. and it also would be fine being that close if it was either perfectly centered or more than 1 off. but just one single tile makes it sooo unsatisfying lol.

so I just kinda tried to hide it as much as possible. there's still a tiny patch to walk directly to the building if needed, but I put double paths leading to it on the sides instead. (decorations/paths/fences aren't finished at all obv, but these are the actual structures)


----------



## Rosewater

Mine's close and off center. The open space is just the size for a fountain and a few extra squares of path. I don't really like it but I'm not going to restart over it.


----------



## Lars

Yes, and i did that by choice.


----------



## Bugs

Yes, it's actually pretty annoying to me :/




This is immediately outside the airport, you can see the resident services almost straight away


----------



## Stretch

I have the exact same problem. My plaza is only 4 steps from my airport so I have no clue how to spruce up my entrance.


----------



## Fye

Mine is just 4 steps in front (and 1 to the left) of my airport so I don't have a grand entrance, you enter straight into a downtown shopping area. which will work great if I ever get a good enough turnip price to host people


----------



## JackABee

Yup, my resident services is pretty close. I think I did a decent job at making it though!


​


----------



## CheerfulCrab

Fawning said:


> I'm having trouble decorating my entrance because the resident services is so close to the airport.
> 
> I've put a pic of my map just so yous can get an idea!
> 
> does anyone else have this problem? if you do, how have you designed your entrance?



My island is a work in progress and a blank canvas right now but i made a nice entrance however my RS is so close i can't do much unless i entirely redo my entrance which is unfortunate because it was my only idea so far for the entrance. I need ideas please!


----------



## Clock

It is and I kind of regret it, but I don’t want to reset my town, because I spent so much work on it.


----------



## Rosch

Mine is around 10 blocks away (exactly similar to Bug's post above). At least there's enough space for decor.


----------



## Leebles

I could maybe cram a cliff or a waterfall or something in there - I've seen really neat entrances before - but I struggle a lot with terraforming, so I just went for symmetrical trees and fossils. 9/10 times I terraform, I sit there wishing I could undo it


----------



## Fendi

When I was choosing my map, I specifically wanted one that was a reasonable distance since I wanted to create a pathway leading to residential services. I feel like having the airport too close to the residential services building kind of cuts your possibilities with designing the entrance. 

But I have seen some remarkable entrances though despite this! I just don't think I'd be able to manage with it


----------



## Carina

On my island, the plaza and the airport are only 5 spaces apart. I decorated it like this:


----------



## vicutie

JKDOS said:


> Mine is similar to yours, but is a few spaces higher. Even to me, there seems to be a small amount of room between the airport and RS.
> 
> View attachment 250713



Mine looks exactly like yours!!  
Do you happen to have screenshots of how you decorated your airport entrance? In desperate need of inspo


----------



## Blueskyy

Wow I didn’t realize how close it can get. I thought mine might be close based on my map but I’m able to fit a whole plaza so I guess mine is relatively far?


----------



## cocoacat

I see how it can be annoying, but when I was resetting I actually wanted a close and centered "town hall" to make it seem like you were walking straight into downtown. I really like what you guys have done with your entrances.


----------



## JKDOS

vicutie said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours!!
> Do you happen to have screenshots of how you decorated your airport entrance? In desperate need of inspo



I could try later this evening. It's nothing too special, and I will probably change it in the future when I can think of something better.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Mine is fairly close.
Thankfully right side of the dock lines up perfectly with the right side of services which made being able to path soooo much easier. @.@
In the big opening I have a fountain and a few flowers to make it look nice.

Edit:
Here is an old screenshot




Since then I have added some hedge fencing, more detail to my welcome sign, a bench, etc.


----------



## seularin

mine is--not _right _in front of it, but close to it but off to the side to the right and close to the beach(?)


----------



## moonbox

i think we have the exact island layout Dx

honestly it's been a pain in the ass and i just put hedges around mine... i'm gonna move the instruments to a separate plaza i made.


----------



## JKDOS

vicutie said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours!!
> Do you happen to have screenshots of how you decorated your airport entrance? In desperate need of inspo





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265401359500587008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265407137108201473


----------



## loveclove

Found this thread now, as I just found out yesterday I can't move RS, and was extremely frustrated, but now I see that maybe I can make it work. Mine is 5 tiles away...  Had no idea what I was doing in the beginning of the game. All inspiration pics and advice are welcome


----------



## Rize

I think mine's just right, thankfully. I've seen people with super close resident services too, like 4 spaces.


----------



## Bk1234

Yes, mine is pretty close. I'm actually redesigning that area during the next couple of days.


----------



## marieheiwa

here’s mine (it looks a little different now but barely)! i’m not a huge fan of super intricate entrances (they look amazing on other people’s islands but it’s not my jam) so it was actually okay for me!


----------



## greenvoldemort

quite lucky that mine is located a bit far away feom the airport?? though i don’t understand the appeal?? you can still decorate around the resident services.. tho  i agree we beed the option of moving resident services sigh...


----------



## ohno dannie

fairly, yes....its also a bit off to the side so im trying to figure out how to terraform so it looks nice...


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I think we have almost the same map so I feel your pain. It wouldn't be so bad if we could change the colour of the building & the brick ground in front.


----------



## notjadyn

Oh my gosh, your island is just like mine. But yeah, it’s really annoying. 
At first, I had some small terraformed hills with trees and flowers, and a waterfall and small lake. To get to the airport there were terraformed steps in the water.


Fawning said:


> I'm having trouble decorating my entrance because the resident services is so close to the airport.
> 
> I've put a pic of my map just so yous can get an idea!
> 
> does anyone else have this problem? if you do, how have you designed your entrance?


----------



## Livia

My RS is only 8 spaces away and 2 off center from the airport. I wish we could move it so it would be a little farther away, but I've made it work for now. I made a path to it with lots of flowers, and a goose statue because my island is named Goose Isle.


----------



## Mu~

8 tiles away, but both are aligned, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## Feraligator

5 tiles. *5.*

I wish I'd considered the space on release day, but it wasn't something I'd considered at the time. I've made sort of an entrance but it's kinda boring.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Exactly 8 tiles away and 3 tiles to the left of the airport. It’s not half bad; I’ve developed a nice entryway path thing.


----------



## Olimar

I just restarted my island yesterday and picked an island with a RS that's ~10 spaces away from my airport and 1 tile off-centered but to be honest, that doesn't bother me at all. I plan to make an extended plaza that lines up with the edges of Resident Services, and with everything being nicely laid out (fountains, benches, etc) I think it will look just fine


----------



## Croconaw

Mine is a reasonable distance away, but it’s not centered. I haven’t finished designing my entrance yet. I think a centered Resident Services would be easier to work with.


----------



## AccfSally

AccfSally said:


> Yes, mines is close and I'm right now trying to make it look nice.
> I might have to move my buildings again.



I since deleted that island, this is how close it was. I hated it so much.



 

My current island's is kinda better (old picture from last year).


----------



## MadisonBristol

Mine is very close, but over to the right. Here's my map.


----------



## PacV

When choosing the island i was careful to not choosing one with Resident Services near to the entrance. Take some few resets.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Mine was pretty close on my first island, but I didn't struggle too much with it thankfully. 

But on my new current island, I chose a map where the resident services is miles away, which I like so much better. I definitely prefer it to be further away.


----------



## Kg1595

I consider mine to be close (although not as close as some above).  I ended up creating a town center in between, ringing a square of sorts in between both along with Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters.  I had hoped we would have gotten a standalone Roost by now, as I had carved out room in two or three spots for such an event, but that looks less and less likely now.  Basically, this center is my urban core, located on my southern island with a suburban ring of villager houses encompassing it. My island gets less and less dense the further north you go.  Julian lives on a hilltop observatory, near my campsite, which is meant to be undeveloped and natural.

The whole setup is very centralized and convenient, especially since my house isn’t too far away.  I really like my island, and would not change it.


----------



## Stikki

Yeah mine is close. Was a bit of a pain recently, especially as my new plans included extending the airport, but I managed to make it work.


----------



## Moritz

This thread brings me back to the early days of the game when everyone wanted these extravagant elaborate airport's so having resident services close by was a huge issue.

I'm glad those days are over.
Never was a fan of then.

I dont have the island any more but on my second switch I had resident service a few tiles away from my airport. 
I had made a nice little walkway to it. I quite liked it.

Lots of great stuff can be done with a resident services close to the airport!


----------



## JKDOS

I like having the Town Hall be far up and away. It makes the airport area more open and freeing, less cluttered. It also allows you to better decorate the plaza.

Still wish we could move it though because the ultimate super power in island designing would be moving RS anywhere on the map.


----------



## Darth Savage

yeah mine is close the the airport as well.  but it does allow you to make a great walk way up to resident services.  I change mine up every season


----------



## your local goomy

Mine is fairly close to the airport, but it doesn't make the island seem cluttered or anything. I need a very specific map layout for what I want to do with terraforming, and it just so happens that this layout has it pretty close. Hurawalhi's river is a big spiral, so the airport and the building are separated by water, which makes it seem less claustrophobic.


----------



## Tindre

A tip for those that have an airport super close to resident services is to consider that visitors to your island are going to arrive in both places; when you visit through dream adresses you arrive at the resident services. So you could make them both into an area entrance, and design something around both of them. For me, most people except 2 friends are most likely going to visit through dream adresses so I wouldn't mind too much to have them closer together, leave more room inland for where I would like to decorate, that said mine is a little distance apart at least.


----------



## KittenNoir

My resident services is right in the middle of my island and lines up perfectly with my airport. Only thing is I have a lot of space between and I have changed the design so many times I can not count. I kind of wish I choose a map that had the resident area closer so I wouldn't have to decorate that big area so much.


----------



## Snek

My Resident Services is reasonably close. I have a touristic island thats still in the works so I'm trying to get every building close to the airport. My museum is the closest to the airport but thats because I felt that since it has an aquarium it should be near water.


----------



## maria110

My one is close like that. I used to have a little plaza (as shown on map) but I recently changed it to a moat.


----------



## Moritz

maria110 said:


> My one is close like that. I used to have a little plaza (as shown on map) but I recently changed it to a moat.
> View attachment 391701View attachment 391702View attachment 391703


That flyover is super cute


----------



## tiffanistarr

I wish I could catapult my resident service building and isabelle off the dang map. It's such a useless building imo. Like why is it such a large building yet all you do is change a flag, tune, or listen to isabelle crap on your island because you have too many trees or not enough stupid fences. ugh i hate that building lol


----------

